# WTB:  Early J C Higgins "Flightliner" rear fender reflector



## BLWNMNY (Jan 2, 2014)

*WTB: JC Higgins flightliner rear fender reflector*

I'm looking for one in good shape, I don't mind a little light rust as long as it will clean up pretty nice. You can PM me with anything you might have. 

Thanks!  Chris


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 6, 2014)

Early Morning Bump.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Got a picture?*

Chris, what does the reflector look like?
I have seen a pair of the "rocket tip" reflectors on the rear racks but, not sure about the fender mounted reflector. Here are a few examples. 

Are these them?





or these rear rack "shot glass" taillight lenses or this rear fender teardrop "sears" reflector...found on Spaceliners as well





The rear reflector on the fender here is for the Higgins Color Flow bikes


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 6, 2014)

_Thanks for the reply, I haven't got the picture thing down yet, but.. It's the one that's pop riveted onto the rear fender. The reflector built into the housing that is riveted to the fender. Does this help?  Chris _


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 6, 2014)

JD, It's oblong, rounded at the top, and rounded at the bottom. It's roughly 2' wide by 4" long, they used them on say, 60-63 or so flightliners?  Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a poor picture but, many Murray built bikes had this riveted on "MO" stamped rear reflector. This should be it I believe.
This picture shows it as a black bezel but it was spray painted. The housing is chrome.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 6, 2014)

jd56 said:


> This is a poor picture but, many Murray built bikes had this riveted on "MO" stamped rear reflector. This should be it I believe.
> This picture shows it as a black bezel but it was spray painted. The housing is chrome.
> 
> 
> ...




That's the one, thanks for posting the picture JD. Now if you just had one laying around?  Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jan 6, 2014)

if I did, it's on a fender. I'll have to look this week.
Send me an email
douglas,jd56@gmail.com

Found the cleaned up reflector picture.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 6, 2014)

You got it JD! I'm not totally apposed to buying  a whole rear fender if necessary, the one I have is cherry, but.. That may be my only solution.  Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm thinking the one I have has a cracked reflector lens though. That probably wouldn't help your cause. Again I have to look for it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zedsn (Jan 6, 2014)

*flightliner reflector*

Hi, I have the flightliner rear fender chrome housing with reflector that you are looking for. PM if interested or email me at zedsn@hotmail.com for a photo.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 6, 2014)

No problem JD, and Also I may have found one. I will let you know as soon as I find out, hopefully soon! I also sent you a PM.  Thanks!  Chris


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 7, 2014)

I found the reflector that I needed!  Thanks a million Ed! now the Flightliner is complete.

Chris


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 18, 2014)

*The search continues!*

Thought I had it, still looking! still need a reflector.

Chris


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 18, 2014)

*Set of cherryjc higgins flightliner fenders*

Pm me if interested


----------



## jd56 (Jan 18, 2014)

Chris, looks like mungthetard has the reflector you need.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 18, 2014)

*Fenders*



Mungthetard said:


> Pm me if interested



Hi, What are you asking for the fenders? Is the front off a springer?  Chris


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Still searching.  Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2014)

Chris here is the one I have. You can see the reflector is cracked up pretty good. but the fender and the reflector housing is in good shape. It's the only one I have at the moment.
$20 + shipping (unless to the mid or west coast).... for the fender and no charge for the reflector housing but, I don't want to drill out the housing


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 22, 2014)

BLWNMNY said:


> I'm looking for one in good shape, I don't mind a little light rust as long as it will clean up pretty nice. You can PM me with anything you might have.
> 
> Thanks!  Chris




Bump to the top!


----------

